

Ask HN: How to learn the art of web design? - rebelvc

	Learning html, css, and programming languages are straight forward. I am asking how to get started on learning how to draw beautiful layouts, shapes, and user interfaces. Thanks in advance.
======
Scott_MacGregor
Get Photoshop and spend time learning how to use the tools before you try to
become an artist. Get your skill set down first.

While you are learning to use the application spend some time surfing the net
and looking at the myriad of plugins available for special effects to get some
ideas on what you can do with Photoshop.

Use something like SnagIt to grab images of web pages or parts of pics you
think look attractive. Import these new pics into Photoshop as a layer and
work on recreating a duplicate of the image on a new layer. Basically learn by
tracing, then you can delete the SnagIt pic and modify the traced pic to
improve it.

------
ScottWhigham
I'm a fan of Steve Krug's Don't Make Me Think and Ginny Radish's book on web
copy. Both are great for web design

------
yosho
read a book on design and pay attention to popular design sites like smashing
magazine.

Most good designers I know usually have an artistic background. Maybe taking
an art class would help too.

------
rebelvc
Thanks for the tips!

